# No Limit Hooker report Port A Monday and Teusday



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Me and Amy went out just by ourselves. We left at 7 pm and trolled out just for fun and to save fuel. We played around with some kings and bnitas till we got to the Tarpon rig. We slept there and threw a shark line out. Don't try to catch a 7 foot shark on a torium 30 with 30 lb test. I really dont remember putting the shark line out but when I heard it go off at 3 am I remembered. Not fun hung over at 3 am. Broke the line and we went back to sleep. Also I apparently put another shark line out and in the morning found a half eaten sand shark with just the head left. Well after some BC powder and one quick drop there we trolled out to where ever we were going. It was nice just to have a break and take a ride instead of trying to fill the box. I was told by another boat that pulled up to the rig there were limits of nice snaps to 10 lbs at the tarpon rig. Apperantly the head boats knew that also. We were just trying to catch bonita for Wednesday when we were going to go offshore with Capt. Larry Mathys(BUDA BLUEWATER BOY). Made it out to 30 mile rigs and trolled around hoping we would find something in close. The water was blue before 8 miles out and pretty nice at 30. The only thing we hooked into was a monster Blackfin Tuna. I couldnt believe how big he was. We decided we burnrd enough fuel so we came back in to get some crawfish. So total body count was bait and chum for wednesday and 1 blackfin. Slow trolling once again for us but we were only 30 out due to insufficient funds. The AJs are from werd. with Larry. Can anyone identify that little mean looking fish? I'll let Larry give the report on Wednesday. Kings were fun at the ships moored at night. We pulled quite a few off just for fun. Adios

Tim


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Wheres the pic of the BF??


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Please pm me photos of the uncensored version of this fishing trip. Thx.


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

Even if you did not catch a fish I bet you would of had fun.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Lizardfish


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I am guessing you werent all that worried about the rods you put in the water but more worried about the one in the boat.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Fish*

I would bet that 1 of those fish got mounted.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like a pretty good trip for a low-budget excursion!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Looks like a pretty good trip for a low-budget excursion!


Ditto, and nice AJ's from WED!


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*fantastic report!*

Well.... I actually didnt read the report but the beautiful pictures told the story!!! Keep the posts coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Whats the.....*

Limit on H**TERS??

Drifter


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

nice picks lets see some more


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

when the H$ll did you find the time to fish? Nice pics!


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Holy cow!!!

By the way, where are the pics of the fish you kept talking about?


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Your aviator says you take donations maybe you could start a girls gone fishing wild for donations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

nicholasotto7 said:


> nice picks lets see some more


YES MORE PICTURES....


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

This just made my day, thanks for the pics. Keep them coming


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

*pics*



jtizzle said:


> Please pm me photos of the uncensored version of this fishing trip. Thx.


 me 2


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Dude, I beat you never have a problem finding a crew.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Actually you probably catch more fish by yourselves..... What was I doing ow yeah fishing...


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Lizard fish. Nice AJ thingys !!!!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Come on bust out the Snaper Pics!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

never seen guys so excited about bonita and kings. No pic of the blackfin.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Holy guacamole!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.......and Im being dead serious.......does she have a twin sister.  Good trip, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Tim, you suk!!!  glad you got some "trolling time"" in..


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw your rig in Port-A yesturday, I peeled out early from work to go trolling for Kings at the end of the jetties. Looks like you had a great trip.

If you ever need another scab to go out fishing gimme a ring.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I have fished for most of my 54 years and never caught anything that looked like the blond haired fair skinned fish in those pictures.

Guess you just have to have the right bait...

Lucky Rascal.

Dr. Krol


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

*Nice bonitas*

Tim, Break it to us easy. Are you about to make this a 'pay' site?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

What fish??????


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice report and pics


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Speckle-catcher you mean you actually read the report....... shoot I hav A.D.D. I just look at the pictures.. Besides a picture speaks a 1000 words...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Only a fat bald old single horny guy would just stare at the pics and not read the report.

Nice outting... memories are made that way.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that is the best lookin fisherman i have ever seen if there are any good shots i would like 2 seem--- u shure that was not a mermaid


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Snake said:


> Speckle-catcher you mean you actually read the report....... shoot I hav A.D.D. I just look at the pictures.. Besides a picture speaks a 1000 words...


I skimmed the report and studied the pics in depth


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i know it seems like i am showing her off and I'm not really. She is just a awesome fishing partner and she has and will put a lot of guys to shame on the boat. She knows a lot about offshore and she puts in more effort in cleaning and clearing the boat than most people I have ever had out. I couldnt do it without her. The bonita shot was her idea.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Who said you were showing her off? We havent seen enough of her.



coastal said:


> i know it seems like i am showing her off and I'm not really. She is just a awesome fishing partner and she has and will put a lot of guys to shame on the boat. She knows a lot about offshore and she puts in more effort in cleaning and clearing the boat than most people I have ever had out. I couldnt do it without her. The bonita shot was her idea.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

"The bonita shot was her idea" 

Bless her little heart! Saweet!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

the really sad part is he charges her a full share on the bait gas and ice also 20 dollars a night for her part of the v-8 moving motel....amy rules.....rick


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Pics*

Hey, he is telling the truth, Amy is one heck of a fisherman, and does more then her share of the work. She is also a ton of fun to have around. Tim, lets hook-up again soon and Amy, you are always welcomed. Had a great trip with y'all yesterday, thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Some of my best shrimp trading days were with topless women. No beer needed. Just a peek and you will get 10 lbs. A little dance will get you another 15 lbs. Tease the shrimpers with the bottom and they throw a burlap bag full into your cockpit. Women rule when trading on the open water. Remember, they have been out there 5 to 14 days and don't come home to a woman that looks much better than a bag of chum.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Didnt think about that one. Maybe she'll do some sacrificing for us.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

ha ha i know what your sayin-- i was in the navy many years ago and when we pulled into port -any where in the world--- there were always --hot women showing what they had-- it was always good to get back into port---


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf (May 27, 2006)

You think we could make a forum just for No Limit Hooker reports?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I'm really surprised that no one said that they would like to get hold of a pair like that.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Holy Moly! Do you need a deckhand??? PLEEEEEEEEEZE!


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Where teh eFF are my pictures?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see next weekend's fishing report.


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Coastal, nice catch....Defiantly a keeper! can you give us the #'s there is not that many type of fish in the sea.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*nice*

Nice, I think I'll try that someday..


----------



## Rendez Vu (Aug 1, 2005)

Cute girl! Its hard to find good looking girls that fish....and like it!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Great pics and photos. You ought to put together a fishing calender to help with expenses.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

*l*

l


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I see no one has adressed your question on the ?? fish. It took me several attempts to see it as my glasses were somewhat fogged up and then I had ruined my keyboard by drooling all over it. You failed to mention you had a boat limit on 'Red Snapper'. I'm thinking this post was intended for Outcast. Brice you HAVE been called out!! Good pics and oh yea good report also.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Is it a cigar minnow and aint you supposed to smoke it?


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

I was in Port A the last 5 days and saw Tim pull up at Woodies. I wanted to say hello, but he vanished and I could not help but notice that Amy was cleaning the boat, hauling bags of trash, and basically working her butt off. A very impressive sight. I am very lucky to have one like her, except she won't let me post pictures like that on the board.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

next time come say hey.

Yup she is a worker.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still waiting on the sister info?  That little fish look midevil.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

All taken and they have no clue how to fish. I got lucky


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sir..............yes you did. Not to hijack, but I might be down in PortA with my Bro and some friends around the same time youll be down there in July. Maybe we can hook up and drink some beers and shoot the ****.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Thats what I do best. My number is 512 971 5343. Call and leave a text message also. Fins for dinner. La Playa for Margaritas. And crazy Cajun for Crawfish. Ya'll name it and let me know.


Tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh yea phone is decommisioned do to insufficient funds call me next pay day.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

10-4 ill give ya a hollar. Let me know when the line is clear.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

tim, where do you usualy park the camper/truck when you are down there?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Daaayum! That one is tough to beat! Let me do a little search and destroy this weekend to see what I can come up with. 

Later,
Brice
281-798-9456



wet dreams said:


> I see no one has adressed your question on the ?? fish. It took me several attempts to see it as my glasses were somewhat fogged up and then I had ruined my keyboard by drooling all over it. You failed to mention you had a boat limit on 'Red Snapper'. I'm thinking this post was intended for Outcast. Brice you HAVE been called out!! Good pics and oh yea good report also.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A 1 Where do sign up? LOL


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*Scubaru says,*

.


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf (May 27, 2006)

*Lizardfish*

I found this website that shows all the different types of fishi in the GoM.

Here is your scary little friend:
http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/largeview.asp?FishID=131


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf (May 27, 2006)

Well that didn't work.

Anyway, if you scroll down that website to the *Fish Identification Database*, and then Look Up "Lizardfish", it tells about that little fish you asked about.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

CHaRLie.DonT.sURf said:


> Well that didn't work.
> 
> Anyway, if you scroll down that website to the *Fish Identification Database*, and then Look Up "Lizardfish", it tells about that little fish you asked about.


 Try this link.


----------



## cajundoug (Dec 12, 2005)

Coastal we need to plan a fishing trip toghether..I also have a deckhand.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Wrong thread pal, try this one~

Show me your BIG ones. (







1 2 )







Red Dog


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Do a pair of wrongs make a right?


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Cajundoug,
I don't think a flotation device will be needed for that fisherwoman if she falls overboard.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Cajundoug nice boat and that trout was nice also :rotfl: .


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

All i can say is "WoW"


----------

